# FS: Custom tank 30" 24" 24" 75g, stand and sump - price drop!



## RyleyW (Nov 26, 2012)

PRICE DROP - now only $400 obo! Make me an offer, must go!

Custom tank (3 sides Star fire), stand, and sump for sale. Drilled external overflow. Tank has small crack at top corner from shipping - has never been used. $400 obo - stand is worth more than that. Must go - bring offers.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

60g? Dimensions? Star fire?


----------



## RyleyW (Nov 26, 2012)

30" 24" 24" 75g - yes all three sides are Starfire glass


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Would you sell just the broken tank for 60? I already have a stand and well... The tanks broken


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

what is the dimension of the sump?


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice tank. Good thing the crack is right on top, shouldn't make too much difference to a buyer other than it not being pretty


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

josephl said:


> Very nice tank. Good thing the crack is right on top, shouldn't make too much difference to a buyer other than it not being pretty


And other than taking away from the structural integrity of the tank


----------



## RyleyW (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks Joseph. The sump is 25 x 20.


----------



## RyleyW (Nov 26, 2012)

Price drop! - $400obo


----------



## gearsofwarfan (Jun 4, 2011)

I wanna buy this tank but not really sure how to fix the cracked part,do you know how?


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

gearsofwarfan said:


> I wanna buy this tank but not really sure how to fix the cracked part,do you know how?


Replace the broken piece completely.


----------



## SAF (Jan 8, 2012)

How much would the sump be for?


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

Those comments are not all that helpful for the person selling the tank. suggestions for fixes are helpful though


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

dino said:


> Those comments are not all that helpful for the person selling the tank. suggestions for fixes are helpful though


Agreed. Plenty of non-working and broken stuff are sold here all the time. I don't know why there is so much negativity in this classified. If I had the space, I'd buy this setup in a heartbeat.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

An easy fix as mentioned by others and a smokin deal.


----------



## 77_Bus_Girl (Dec 30, 2012)

Anyone have any guesses how much it would cost to repair? That may help people if they are on the fence. It is a great tank, and I think even with the cost of repair, probably a good deal, but I'm sure I'm not alone in having no idea the cost to repair it.


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

This thread doesn't need to be closed, unless the seller wants it closed. The seller might not be somebody who comes on the site daily and there's nothing wrong with that ...he can respond to questions when or if he wants to. The damage to the tank has been fully disclosed and it is being sold 'as is'. It's not a big deal, like others have said broken/nonworking items are sold all the time ...we do have a lot of handy people on here who are great at rebuilding/fixing things so one of them might be interested in buying this.


----------



## 77_Bus_Girl (Dec 30, 2012)

Pamela said:


> This thread doesn't need to be closed, unless the seller wants it closed. The seller might not be somebody who comes on the site daily and there's nothing wrong with that ...he can respond to questions when or if he wants to. The damage to the tank has been fully disclosed and it is being sold 'as is'. It's not a big deal, like others have said broken/nonworking items are sold all the time ...we do have a lot of handy people on here who are great at rebuilding/fixing things so one of them might be interested in buying this.


Exactly! If I had the funds and the know-how I'd buy it in a heartbeat!


----------



## PaulCheung (Apr 18, 2011)

I want upgrade my 30g SW and so interested in the tank. I just don't have the knowhow to fix the crack assuming that the crack is jeopardizing the structure of the tank.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

wow this thread got a lil out of hand, can't say I blame to OP for not replying today. Totally agree with Pamela. Looking back at things, they had answered all the questions they wanted to answer up until their last bump *1 week* ago. The only thing they didn't reply to was to the offer that appeared "low-ball" to some. There was no activity from that point up until *2 days* ago. A quick glance at their profile shows they haven't logged in for *3 days* therefore making all the ridiculousness on this classified ad unnecessary. *18 out of 26 *post were from today alone. Ya know....you can always PM the person, especially with offers that might appear as "low-ball". There is also a good chance that the OP gets email notifications when they get a PM here. Not everybody logs on daily. 
As far as flaming someones stuff for sale ...it is not permitted here for any reason. It's in the rules as previously stated. It will not be tolerated and will be removed at the mods discretion, without any notification. I believe it's pretty clear as it the first thing you see if you read the http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/mari...ssified-rules-read-before-posting-here-31533/ . Looks something like this if you still haven't bothered to read them:

*If any of the rules below are broken your thread/post maybe removed/deleted without notice*

With that said, I am deleting several unnecessary post and trying to make to look like a respectable ad again. Unless your interested in purchasing it or helping with the "how & can it be fixed" questions.....there is no need to comment. 
As I said , maybe try to PM them for a faster response instead of assuming they are just ignoring things!

PS: Thanks to those who tried to help keep this ad from going to Hades, sorry if I deleted your post as I felt it was no longer needed and would probably look out of place if I left it lol

Riley sorry about the way your thread looks, if you wish to start a new one, feel free to do so and I will close this one.


----------



## RyleyW (Nov 26, 2012)

Well it seems there was some activity in this thread during my absence 

To anyone with a legitimate question or inquiry; I apologize for the delay in my response. I by no means have the time to check this forum daily but if you send me a PM I will see it and respond much sooner.

SAF - I don't have the capacity of the sump on hand and am currently no where near the system; I will be speaking with the tank builder later today and will ask them what size the sump is.

gearsofwarfan - I personally have never built or repaired an aquarium, but have been around the process quite extensively; it is not complicated. There are many guides to repair cracked panels available on the internet. My understanding of the process is that you would remove the panel by cutting the seals with a razor blade; after you have removed the panel and cleaned off the excess silicone you simply silicone in a new panel. The cost involved to do so would be very minimal.

As far as the structural integrity goes I would have stated that myself, but I thought it was readily apparent - I took a close up photo of the crack and clearly stated the damage.

Many people with extensive aquarium experience have viewed this crack; some people feel the tank can be used without repairing it - others disagree. Personally I would never set up a SW aquarium with a damaged tank (especially when the repair is so inexpensive).

*To the Moderators and other members who defended this thread and tried to keep it from going downhill: I greatly appreciate your assistance.*


----------



## RyleyW (Nov 26, 2012)

When filled to 1.5" above the baffles the sump will hold 28 US gallons.


----------

